# Trackers!!!



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,
Can you guys recommend any tracker for the GTR..
I just spoke to Nissan service they only have nissan approved Cobra £1600 with 1st year subs paid..
but the other tracking system(not nissan approved) either Cobra or Tracker he said that it will drain the battery and will not be covered by warranty..

any help!!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jeevgtr said:


> Hi,
> Can you guys recommend any tracker for the GTR..
> I just spoke to Nissan service they only have nissan approved Cobra £1600 with 1st year subs paid..
> but the other tracking system(not nissan approved) either Cobra or Tracker he said that it will drain the battery and will not be covered by warranty..
> ...


I think I can smell BS! Not saying it's you jeevgtr, it's Nissan and exactly how does this person know another tracker can/will drain a battery?

Being as though a tracker is not compulsory, just the majority of insurers require one to be fitted, how can they explain anything non-Cobra invalidating the warranty?

The Cobra was just under a thousand quid when I got mine last year so it's certainly gone up since then. You'd be better off talking to your HPC than listening to the shit Nissan service are trying to bury you in. Do a simple search on here, there have been some recent threads about different trackers/immobilisers.

FFS, before we know it, not using Shell V-Power will void the precious warranty!

****ing ******s, the lot of them.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

contact tracker, they are very good and use gps and vhf well under what youve been quoted and they wont drain the battery thats just bull


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Tracker Locate fitted to mine without any issue. Also the only one (I believe) to have GPS, GSM and VHF abilities.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Load of crap - which HPC told you that? Name and Shame.

I had my TRACKER Horizon fitted at the HPC before i picked it up. A company called vehtech IIRC off the web, but they just subcontracted it out to a local firm. So in future i would just contact a local firm to do it.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

TRACKER - Stolen Vehicle Recovery Products


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

gtr-loz said:


> contact tracker, they are very good and use gps and vhf well under what youve been quoted and they wont drain the battery thats just bull


VHF is the key part of why you choose Tracker product as GPS jammers are very cheap and easy to use.


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

well..my car is going in for few problems..nail on my rear tyre..just as i drove off from the dealer in harrowgate and bit of jerking problems..
will update you on this..

the tracker..does it have to be fitted by nissan dealers?? there are many posts stating warranty issues!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> well..my car is going in for few problems..nail on my rear tyre..just as i drove off from the dealer in harrowgate and bit of jerking problems..
> will update you on this..
> 
> the tracker..does it have to be fitted by nissan dealers?? there are many posts stating warranty issues!!


The tracker can be fitted by an approved tracker installer. No warranty issues at all.
I've had my car pulled apart by Audio Advice to install aftermarket amps, anti-hijack device, 'parking sensors' etc. It doesn't require you to pay £150/hour labour to Nissan for these things.

I think you need to get your tyre fixed and switch to better HPC who won't try to BS you.


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

i was just chehcking the prices..getting Tracker directly is expensive than vehtech..£200 cheaper!!

PS: anyone going to ACE CAFE on Nov 13th


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> i was just chehcking the prices..getting Tracker directly is expensive than vehtech..£200 cheaper!!
> 
> PS: anyone going to ACE CAFE on Nov 13th


Yeh but the company who Vehtech farm the job out to will probably do it cheaper still  (but vehtech is nice and easy)


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Going down the tracker route myself, as Nissan wanted 1000, however came back with an offer of 600 a few weeks later!!!! 

Still sticking with the TRACKER option fitted by an independent dealer, as its still cheaper in the long run and I've had TRACKER before. He'll also travel to the dealer to fit it . :clap:


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Tracker. Zero issues.
£235 fitted. £300 Lifetime subs. Job done. Forgotten about it.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

jeevgtr said:


> Hi,
> Can you guys recommend any tracker for the GTR..
> I just spoke to Nissan service they only have nissan approved Cobra £1600 with 1st year subs paid..
> but the other tracking system(not nissan approved) either Cobra or Tracker he said that it will drain the battery and will not be covered by warranty..
> ...


This is bullsh1t. Mind you, Mill Hill HPC told me that my warranty would be voided if use the Bridgestone RFT's instead of the Dunlops! I think that it is our responsibility to react to these lies that are openly told by HPC's - it is simply unacceptable. I did put a rocket under the guy's a$$ and asked to speak tot he Dealer Principal but he was not available but I will be following it up in due course. Try it for yourself, ring Mill Hill and aks for a price on Dunlops. When they give you the ridicuous price tell them its too expensive and that you will use Bridgestones and ask them if they have any. Chances are you will be told the same lie as above. 

Appalling - and my sympathies to the OP - I would take it as far as necessary. I find interesting that Nissan charge £1600 for the same system that costs around £400 to be installed by Cobra. Of course, the £400 doesn't include the £100 of annual subscription^^


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

Christer - i had called Millhill they Dunlop Tyre is £580 as i have nail in the middle of the tyre..and there is no way to get it repaired(not recommended)..
Where did you get your cobra fitted?

Wingedbeast - Where did you get your tracker fitted..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

gtr-loz said:


> contact tracker, they are very good and use gps and vhf well under what youve been quoted and they wont drain the battery thats just bull


There you go there's your answer !!!! Good ol HPC's (don't ya just love em !!!) BOLLOCKS:flame:


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

If you have a tracker on your current car .. or (I think) have had a tracker - ring tracker and they will supply and install a tracker on your car for a simple £99, then subs on top.


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd be very happy with Tracker. My experience with Cobra has been very poor. E.g, a few weeks ago GTR due to go to service at Marshalls and being collected by concierge service at 0800. Sequence;

0715 Rod rings Cobra to notify it should be in service mode for 48 hours.
0800 Car collected
0815 Cobra ring with movement alert. Reiterate earlier message.
Following day, 0930, Car leaves Marshalls on trailer
0945 Cobra ring with movement alert. I'm not around so they ring again at about 1030. Explain (again, testily) what the position is. They say "Shall we stop notifying you of movements today, then sir?" Me: " Yes, but I expect you'll ring me anyway !"

Aaargh! A tracker of some sort is required by my insurer, and that's the only reason I haven't had the Cobra removed, and jumped up and down on it. The above is far from the first problem I've had. Mostly, they ring with a movement alert when I can see the car sitting on the drive. When I point this out they often tell me that according to their system it's doing 10mph...

Going for a lie-down now and to take the medication...

Rod


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> Christer - i had called Millhill they Dunlop Tyre is £580 as i have nail in the middle of the tyre..and there is no way to get it repaired(not recommended)..
> Where did you get your cobra fitted?
> 
> Wingedbeast - Where did you get your tracker fitted..


Hmmm - i think there's a thread on repairing runflats on here.

I know some HPC's are more sympathetic than others and have repaired that sort of damage. I'd get a second opinion if you can.

I wouldn't get the cobra. I'd get tracker fitted by a local guy or use vehtech...whichever is cheaper...vehtech subcontract the work in my experience. And they fitted it at the dealers before i picked it up.


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

I have just got off the phone with Vehtech and tehy coming over on Moday to fit Tracker Horizon..didnt go for the Tracker Locate bit expensive..

With the repair - the garage next to my warehouse in Park Royal said he can repair it...
will check the treads

thanks


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> I have just got off the phone with Vehtech and tehy coming over on Moday to fit Tracker Horizon..didnt go for the Tracker Locate bit expensive..
> 
> With the repair - the garage next to my warehouse in Park Royal said he can repair it...
> will check the treads
> ...


Good to hear on both counts. I went for Horizon too FWIW.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

jeevgtr said:


> Christer - i had called Millhill they Dunlop Tyre is £580 as i have nail in the middle of the tyre..and there is no way to get it repaired(not recommended)..
> Where did you get your cobra fitted?
> 
> Wingedbeast - Where did you get your tracker fitted..


The car had it fitted when I purchased in July - so I don't know.......


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Cathy Duncan said:


> Well, Horizon is good in my opinion, but I’m not that sure whether it is credible or not that so?


good choice.  

but I would say that as it's what I have


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

The horizion tracker does its job.spending crazy money on expensive trackers is no point..
i had spent £800 on my tracker on my RS4 last year. this is where u can use your mobile to call up your car and dis-arm and arm the alarm,remote start,call up the car and listen to what people are saying if some1 borrows the car..
And guess what..theives broke into my place took the keys and ripped the tracker wires and drove the car off!!!

POINT - KEEP YOUR CAR KEYS SAFE!!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> The horizion tracker does its job.spending crazy money on expensive trackers is no point..
> i had spent £800 on my tracker on my RS4 last year. this is where u can use your mobile to call up your car and dis-arm and arm the alarm,remote start,call up the car and listen to what people are saying if some1 borrows the car..
> And guess what..theives broke into my place took the keys and ripped the tracker wires and drove the car off!!!
> 
> POINT - KEEP YOUR CAR KEYS SAFE!!!


Fit an anti-hijack device like the one CC and I have 

I meant to mention i'm getting a horizon fitted to X5 coming in Nov.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

My experience of the Nissan (Cobra) Tracker really hacked me off. Apparently my control unit died and the only way this got noticed was because I went out one day without my fob and didnt get phoned!
When I rang and asked why, they did a test and didnt get any response from the car and said I should get it back to my HPC soonest.
It seems if control unit failure happens the only way Cobra notice is if they test for a response, which they are supposed to do monthly. 
However, in my case they hadnt done it for over two months ("admin error" they said) but even if done monthly you can still have the unit fail during the month and no-one notices.
Surely control unit failure is like having the power to the unit cut?
They also said all Thatcham approved trackers work this way!
Surely it cant be beyond them to design a system that shows on the fob when the control unit isnt working!


----------

